# US Nationals 2015 Seminars



## Kit Clement (Jun 25, 2015)

Since we have after hours access to the venue once again, we'd like to bring back seminars to Nationals this year. Rather than being an invitational system as done in the past, we are going to open applications for abstracts.

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/seminars.php



Info from the form said:


> We would like to host several seminars during the night at Nationals -- likely Saturday night. These are similar in format to what was done at Worlds 2013. However, we would like to make the topics broader than just cubing techniques -- anything related to the community may be considered, like making good videos, a history lesson/discussion on a past cubing event, using cubing on a job resume, etc. Seminars on cubing techniques are still welcome, but we would like to have a variety of topics at this event.
> 
> We're aiming to keep seminar sessions to about 15 minutes (including Q/A time), but if you would like more or less time, mention this in the additional comments. Note that we may not allow for such requests. If you are going to have co-speakers for your seminar, only one person needs to submit the application.
> 
> ...



Hope to see lots of good submissions!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm looking forward to at least attending one seminar.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 25, 2015)

I plan to do a vide seminar. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Sessinator (Jun 25, 2015)

Great idea! Looking forward to this!


----------



## biscuit (Jun 25, 2015)

Can we get these filmed and posted on youtube? (that's something you could do Chris)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 27, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Can we get these filmed and posted on youtube? (that's something you could do Chris)



But of course


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 20, 2015)

Seminar topics and speakers have been announced: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/seminars.php


----------



## Mikel (Jul 21, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Seminar topics and speakers have been announced: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2015/seminars.php



I thought Square-1 was a beast of its own. Now I must conquer FMC with the help of the FMC tamers Kit Clement and Walker Welch.


----------



## Sam Richard (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm so looking forward to doing my seminar on "Overcoming Obstacles." I am going to share how the Rubik's Cube impacted my life and how it improved my disorder. It is definitely awe-inspiring and worth a great evening. I'm looking excited to see everyone at the seminars. 

See you all there,
Sam Richard


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 27, 2015)

can I do a clock seminar, I'll just say practice 

/s

anyway looking forward to the seminars , they are a bit shorter than I expected


----------

